# Isomac Tea II pressurestat



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi there

My Tea II has been a trooper for a few years now (considering I don't descale it as often as I should







).

A few months ago the power switch failed which was an easy £1.60 repair/replace. More recently it sprung a leak which caused the control board to blow. I sent it to a really nice guy who chased down a replacement part and repaired it.

The other weekend the pressure went wild and it started venting steam (scary stuff!) After a bit of investigating it seemed to be the pressurestat. I removed it, worked it in and out and replaced and it has worked fine since. However, I'd rather replace it now than wait for it to start going wrong again.

Does anyone know where I can source the relevant part? I'm struggling to find a stockist.

Cheers

James


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi james

Same thing went on my isomac. http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/ will be able to supply you a replacement.


----------

